# Hauntcast 21 is now slaying!



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

The scream team climbs out of the primordial muck with Hauntcast 21 featuring JT's review of Long Pigs, Rev's thoughts on haunt audio, Doctor M gives sound proptological advice, Shellhawk covers the fine art of adding realism to your haunted cemetery… on the cheap, and an interview with Devil's Chariot of Haunted Tiki Island.

Get it now at 
http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## HauntoweeN (Jun 27, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------

